# Background change



## KKingery (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quick question - I took a couple of pics today with a new green background, instead of the usual beige cloth that I use. I re-sized my pics to 640 x (cant remember) - the size I always use to upload. Long story short, I had to reduce the pics down to about 500 x 3xx in order for them to upload. Does background color affect the total pixel sizes??


----------



## woodpens (Feb 18, 2005)

The background can definitely change the file size.


----------



## Gary (Feb 18, 2005)

Crop them as close as you can before resizing. That will help to reduce the file size. Also check your picture quality setting and make sure you don't have that set too high. You don't need high resolution photos (higher resolution = larger file size) for web posting.


----------



## dmadis (Feb 18, 2005)

The problem might be all the detail in the green background.  I believe the more detail even without a great color variation the larger the file size will be.  Your green background is rough cloth and I see that the other pics in your album with smoother cloth are much smaller file size.  I think with a simpler background the pens will actually show up better, as the whole file will be more devoted to the pen rather than the background.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the insight! Think I'll go back to the beige background.


----------

